# Perfomance parts: Tornado



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Does this thing do what it says it can do? The Tornado claims you can get an average of 1 to 2 mpg more. It's cost is $70 so before I buy it I'd like to know if it actually works. 

BTW the streaming commercials on their web site are pretty funny.


----------



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

:sad: Aw not applicable for turbo engines, I liked that idea


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The Tornado is a piece of trash. What it really does is separate suckers from their money.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

bruiser said:


> The Tornado is a piece of trash. What it really does is separate suckers from their money.


lol. That's what I was afraid of so I haven't bought one yet.


----------

